# Super Flashlight



## gunnurse (Dec 29, 2021)

I’ll admit it. I’m a flashlight freak. The newesr addition to my herd is the Nebo 1760. Supposedly with a compact beam visible for one mile. And boy, do I believe it. The pictures attached is of the beam at 200’.

The flashlight has a 90-degree head. It comes with rechargeable power. It comes with a charging cord for both home and 12-volt charging. It has a belt clip attached. The light functions include spot, flood, spot/flood, and a red l.e.d. (I guess for night vision.) This is by far the most compact beam, the brightest beam, and most impressive light that I have ever owned.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 30, 2021)

I like flashlights.


----------



## flintlock hunter (Dec 30, 2021)

I picked up a Ray O Vac 300lumen (whatever that translates to in American), to use as a bloodtrailing light. Super bright!, but nothing light that one you have. 
Really nice flashlight you have, and the recharge feature is the bee's knees!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 30, 2021)

Yeah I like flash lights too


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Dec 30, 2021)

I have a nebo that I carry in my hiking pack. It is a super nice light it is tough and bright and even though I have other capable flashlights the nebo gets the spot in my pack along with the other things that have my trust. You made a great choice.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 31, 2021)

gunnurse said:


> I’ll admit it. I’m a flashlight freak. The newesr addition to my herd is the Nebo 1760. Supposedly with a compact beam visible for one mile. And boy, do I believe it. The pictures attached is of the beam at 200’.
> 
> The flashlight has a 90-degree head. It comes with rechargeable power. It comes with a charging cord for both home and 12-volt charging. It has a belt clip attached. The light functions include spot, flood, spot/flood, and a red l.e.d. (I guess for night vision.) This is by far the most compact beam, the brightest beam, and most impressive light that I have ever owned.



Went to the sight but can't find a 1760.  Can you give me a little more description?


----------



## Bobby Bigtime (Dec 31, 2021)

Guys, check out your local Napa and O'Reilly auto parts stores they both carry Nebo lights here.


----------



## gunnurse (Jan 1, 2022)

Sorry. The correct model number is Nebo SL-100.


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 2, 2022)

Pricey, $350 on Amazon


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 2, 2022)

I love flashlights.  Have way too many.  That one looks cool.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 3, 2022)

Its been one week since my last Flashlight purchase.... and I am back on the wagon, well until the next one I must have.  

But I will have to say this is a cool, ego satisfying, bright light "2500" lumens.  It lights up my neighbors house and the tree others houses next door.  Surprised they have not call 911 asking about the bright lighting. 

Its $35 on Amazon.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 8, 2022)

So to my flashlight pals. I need a decent led type light that is 4 or 5 inches or less and round. Need it for my work light when inspecting my vehicle in dark hours. I’m not looking for a high big money light just something dependable that works. Any suggestions out there ? If you have links please post them thank you ..?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 17, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> So to my flashlight pals. I need a decent led type light that is 4 or 5 inches or less and round. Need it for my work light when inspecting my vehicle in dark hours. I’m not looking for a high big money light just something dependable that works. Any suggestions out there ? If you have links please post them thank you ..?


Coast makes good lights. One light I like is the smaller pen type light ( sorta thumb sized ) with an easily adjustable beam, focused to flood. Have maybe 5-10 coasts.
Another light I found in the Walmart auto section, it’s a hand held flood ( smaller sized ) that has 3-4 settings and is $39, is rechargeable too.


----------



## Mars (Jan 17, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> So to my flashlight pals. I need a decent led type light that is 4 or 5 inches or less and round. Need it for my work light when inspecting my vehicle in dark hours. I’m not looking for a high big money light just something dependable that works. Any suggestions out there ? If you have links please post them thank you ..?


I've had great experience with streamlight products. I don't even know how many I have but there is one I  my pocket if I'm wearing pants.  I think the protac 2L would work well for you.

Streamlight 88062 ProTac 2L-X 500-Lumen Professional Tactical Flashlight and CR123A Lithium Batteries, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06WD29DZ8/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_1JRCXRDV2RCF6PJNDPDE


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 3, 2022)

I like the Coast lights including the $20-$30 ones that are rather small but have a beam that can be a flood light or can be focused.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Feb 3, 2022)

I am really into flashlight too.


It's amazing how much progress has been made in the last few years.


Is Surefire still the "king of the hill" or are there flashlights now that are just as good, if not even better, for less $?


----------



## gunnurse (Feb 4, 2022)

Buckhead said:


> Pricey, $350 on Amazon



I did not realize that until I started looking at reviews- after my wife had given it to me for Christmas. I am undeserving of such a marvelous flashlight and wife. The light source is actually a laser.


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 4, 2022)

I use a ryobi light that fits on their rechargeable batteries to walk the dogs at night. Every night. Several times.
It is a bit bulky but it is easy to find as it’s bright green and it works well for that purpose. 
I have other lights like described above for hunting and such.


----------



## K80Shooter (Feb 4, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> So to my flashlight pals. I need a decent led type light that is 4 or 5 inches or less and round. Need it for my work light when inspecting my vehicle in dark hours. I’m not looking for a high big money light just something dependable that works. Any suggestions out there ? If you have links please post them thank you ..?



I always carried this one at work, Maglite Mini LED 2-Cell AA Flashlight with Holster, Black - Basic Handheld Flashlights - Amazon.com 

They also have a incandescent one for less.

If you want a really good led for not much more than the led Maglite do a search for a Nightcore P12, I have a couple of these and they are great. I use a 1865 rechargable battery in it. They say you can use a 21700 in it also but I have not tried that. For cheap batteries use 2 CR123a non chargable batteries in it.

Also this brand seems to be ok, I have a couple of them also

Amazon.com: High-Powered LED Flashlight S3000, WdtPro Super Bright Flashlights - High Lumen, IP67 Water Resistant, 3 Modes and Zoomable for Camping, Emergency, Hiking, Gift : Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## bany (Feb 4, 2022)

My great friend, RIP, gave me this from a twin pack he bought. I was working and hunting that afternoon/evening at his place and just after dark some coyotes lit up. I said Tony! Got a good flashlight? He said no! Yes! And handed me this one. I went out back and killed a big ol’coyote. That was about 8-10 years ago. Great little flashlight!
I too have an affinity for a good flashlight and Tony got several over the years!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2022)

I like flash lights. Peaked my interest.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 6, 2022)

Luki got something similar as my family knows I too am flashlight crazy.
10k lumens with an even beam but 5 settings, best part is its USB rechargeable. 
Literally looks and feels like the Jerry made hand grenades from WW2. Kinda heavy.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Feb 8, 2022)

I’m a big fan of hybrid light.

https://hybridlight.com/products/the-journey-300-flashlight-charger

Great light for around $40.  It charges well with its solar panel or usb.  It’s lite, it floats, and you can charge devices with it.


----------



## Procraft3 (Feb 8, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> So to my flashlight pals. I need a decent led type light that is 4 or 5 inches or less and round. Need it for my work light when inspecting my vehicle in dark hours. I’m not looking for a high big money light just something dependable that works. Any suggestions out there ? If you have links please post them thank you ..?


I bought an Olight from Robinson Salvage in Carrollton. It’s a Warrior mini. Man what a great light! And I’ve got hundreds of flashlights. I highly recommend this one.


----------

